# Magic mistery airplane picture tour



## Snautzer01 (Jan 10, 2016)

Id please gents


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

It's one of German Nazi captured soviet UT-1 ( Яковлев УТ-1 ) training/aerobatic plane.
















Here is the UT-1 with flaps....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

And two images more....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like a fun little plane.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 10, 2016)

Wojtek to the rescue once again. Well done sir!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2016)

THX.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 10, 2016)

Our unhailed hero! Hope you are doing well my friend.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2016)

A while of a German's meditation on differences between the soviet and German aircraft.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet looking little plane!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 11, 2016)

Another


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2016)

That looks like a FW 189


----------



## Wurger (Jan 11, 2016)

Yep...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 11, 2016)

Nicely done Jim!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks. I was just hoping he wasn't asking about the guy!

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)

Glider is know, but whats in its nose?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)

and while you are "at it"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2016)

Most odd...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2016)

#17 DFS 230 Assault Glider used by the Germans. and those are braking rockets.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 31, 2016)

Most definitely my friend. Well done.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

Fw 200


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice Jim!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2016)

What about the gentleman in front for the bonus point ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

Lufthansa Air Line Captain?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)

I would say a French or Italian guy.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

OK let's go with Italian.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ranking Lieutenant


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)

Judging by the sleeve stripes it's a captain.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice Wojtek, Capitano Di Vascello


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 11, 2016)

Hahaha! Great job!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2016)

up to the next one


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 12, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 19, 2016)




----------

